
Ask HN: Boilerplate SaaS app for Python? - notastartup
I am looking to create a SaaS application. It needs to let users register, login, subscribe to a plan by paying with stripe, cancel plan, upgrade plan....etc., it feels awfully like I&#x27;m reinventing the wheel.
Basically I am looking for something like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RailsApps&#x2F;rails-stripe-membership-saas but for Python.
I am using django and flask, but find that someone must have solved all these generic problems.
The closest thing I found was https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zhaque&#x2F;django-saas-kit but it hasn&#x27;t been active for quite some time.
Anyone have a suggestion? Basically I am looking for a boilerplate SaaS python application I can use for my own project which comes with the basic features like user authentication, subscription management.
======
codegeek
I mostly use flask. I have not come across a complete SAAS boilerplate in
flask but you can probbaly put one together by using some of these great flask
extensions:

    
    
        Flask-Security [0] . Takes care of the following:
          
            Session based authentication
            Role management
            Password encryption
            Basic HTTP authentication
            Token based authentication
            Token based account activation (optional)
            Token based password recovery / resetting (optional)
            User registration (optional)
            Login tracking (optional)
            JSON/Ajax Support
    
        Many of these features are made possible by integrating various Flask extensions and libraries. They include:
    
            Flask-Login
            Flask-Mail
            Flask-Principal
            Flask-Script
            Flask-WTF
            itsdangerous
            passlib
    
        Additionally, it assumes you’ll be using a common library for your database connections and model definitions. Flask-Security supports the following Flask extensions out of the box for data persistence:
    
            Flask-SQLAlchemy
            Flask-MongoEngine
            Flask-Peewee
    
        Using stripe with Flask [1]: Follow this guide on stripe's docs. 
    

[0] [http://pythonhosted.org/Flask-Security/](http://pythonhosted.org/Flask-
Security/)

[1]
[https://stripe.com/docs/checkout/guides/flask](https://stripe.com/docs/checkout/guides/flask)

------
sauravt
[https://github.com/baffolobill/django-private-
saas](https://github.com/baffolobill/django-private-saas)

~~~
glimcat
no license; can't use

------
WettowelReactor
Have you looked at web2py ([http://www.web2py.com/](http://www.web2py.com/))

